# Day 21 test



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Would be grateful if you guys could help me with this:

I'm currently on Day 14 (Wednesday) of my cycle and average about a 25/26 day cycle.  

I've been using the ovulation tests and yesterday came up positive for the surge.

This is where I am confused..............

Should I go for the progesterone test on Day 21 of my cycle..................OR is it...............7 days before my period begins?


Thanks
helena


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi you need your test on day 21!!


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi yes day 21 I've always had to have mine 7 days after ovulation.


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your confirmation.  

You'd think it'd be so easy wouldn't you, I mean the test says it all 'Day 21', but then I start reading somewhere else that it is seven days before you get your period and then my mind gets all in a whurr.  I've got it booked now and it's my last one, then waiting until September to start.  


Thanks again x


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Good luck Helen, think your brilliant to do this alone!! Takes a lot of balls to do what your doing fair play good luck


----------



## ashleigh_89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hiya hun its day 21 i had mine this morning Good luck 

xx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I got the above result back.  As usual tried to do research into what is good and what is not, but get so confused.

Anyway, I have come to the conclusion that it is not good so just really wanting people to confirm that and also what herbally things are recommended to increase my levels?


Helena x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Helena,

That is on the low side, but could be borderline.  Are they going to do it again?

When I had my 21 day check done it was only 20, so I was put on clomid.  My clinic said that anything over 25 meant that ovulation had occurred. 

However I know that some GP's use slightly different figures.

Good luck on your journey.

Stacey


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for all replies on this post and thank you Stacey for confirming my levels were on the low side.

I'll go refer myself to my GP now and no doubt they will want me to re-do this test again next month.  I'm not adverse to going on medication though and its added perk of increasing multiple birth rate.

x


----------



## marshmallows (Sep 25, 2009)

My doc has told me today that as day 21 falls on a sunday and my cycle is 25/26 days i can either have my day 21 test on the fri before and mon after which would be day 19 or 22


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I got my LH surge on Day 13 of a 25 day cycle and went for the test on Day 21.

Spoke to midwife at my fertility clinic yesterday and she recommended that when I re-test this month that I go earlier, around Day 19/20.  You wouldn't think a day would make such a difference?


----------



## marshmallows (Sep 25, 2009)

I suppose with anything they will send you for a re-test to see more accurate results maybe. Your post has made me less worried that if i go on day 19 it wont mess the results up too much


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Good - I'm glad it's made you less worried.

I don't for one minute think anyone was wrong in advising me to go on Day 21.  As I know from my own limited experience that you get conflicting advice from the medical profession.

Hope that you get good results on your tests   .  

Helena


----------



## marshmallows (Sep 25, 2009)

Helena123 said:


> Good - I'm glad it's made you less worried.
> 
> I don't for one minute think anyone was wrong in advising me to go on Day 21. As I know from my own limited experience that you get conflicting advice from the medical profession.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

